# Hot spot after hot spot after hot spot = bald rear! Help!



## Morri082 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys! I know I just joined this forum yesterday, but I am in need of some serious hot spot advice! Our girl Maggie developed her first hot spot right in the center of her rear end, just above the base of her tail about 2 months ago. We took her to the vet, they shaved the area, gave her some steroid shots, and it seemed to heal quite nicely. Then about a month ago she got another one right next to the first one on the right side of her rear. Took her back to the vet, another shot, and this time he prescribed Atopica. Its quite expensive, and she has been on it for 3 weeks. Just a little while ago, as I was wrestling with Maggie I noticed a patch of fur sticking up from the left side of her rump. I gently pulled on the hair and a quarter size patch of hair and scab came off her butt. This time though, it wasn't really red and sore looking, but more crusty and gritty looking. It almost looks like dirt around the scab at the base of the hair that came out. We honestly don't know what to do anymore. She is quickly on her way to having no hair on her rear end. The Atopica is obviously not working well and it seems to make her really lethargic. The allergy tests around here are really expensive too, and honestly we just can't afford them at the moment. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! I'll try and add some pics sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel your frustration. Been there and I think we *finally* have control of them in our house. 

What is she eating?


----------



## Morri082 (Jul 24, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> I feel your frustration. Been there and I think we *finally* have control of them in our house.
> 
> What is she eating?


She had been on Pro Plan Chicken & Rice, but just yesterday I switched to Natural Balance Salmon, Trout, & Whitefish formula because she seems to quit eating the Pro Plan (only picked at it through out the day). She can't seem to get enough of the Natural Balance fish formula. Heck, it even smells good to me because it smells just like Salmon!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I am right there with ya! Mako has all of a sudden developed hot spots all over...even in between his toes (which vet said to soak in epsom salt and dry very well)!!! They haven't gotten bad yet...just itchy and red. My vet also said to try benadryl and I have also been putting goldbond powder on the areas but nothing is helping ....Mako just chews and chews!!! He does swim in the pool and the river/ocean and I do dry him off afterwards......we live in Florida so I am hoping it is not an allergy issue!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Morri082 said:


> She had been on Pro Plan Chicken & Rice, but just yesterday I switched to Natural Balance Salmon, Trout, & Whitefish formula because she seems to quit eating the Pro Plan (only picked at it through out the day). She can't seem to get enough of the Natural Balance fish formula. Heck, it even smells good to me because it smells just like Salmon!


I'll be real interested to see if it helps. I took my golden off of chicken and potatoes (and put him on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin/Stomach) and knock on wood, he's doing much better. I know some say it's not food allergy related, but I can't help but to think my guys are.


----------



## Morri082 (Jul 24, 2012)

Makomom said:


> I am right there with ya! Mako has all of a sudden developed hot spots all over...even in between his toes (which vet said to soak in epsom salt and dry very well)!!! They haven't gotten bad yet...just itchy and red. My vet also said to try benadryl and I have also been putting goldbond powder on the areas but nothing is helping ....Mako just chews and chews!!! He does swim in the pool and the river/ocean and I do dry him off afterwards......we live in Florida so I am hoping it is not an allergy issue!


We live in Alabama so I feel you on the whole allergy thing! The heat here has been miserable, and I'm curious as to if that has something to do with it also, although she stays indoors most of the day and we go for walks in the afternoon when the sun goes down and its not so hot. I'm seriously thinking about letting her swim in a chlorinated pool considering how well that always seemed to heal all my cuts and scrapes! But then everybody says to keep the area dry so it can heal. The worst part about it is that I catch myself getting mad at her like its something that she can actually control and is doing it on purpose!:doh:


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is an article that has helped us as well: 

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako is in air conditioning all day too. He loves to swim in the pool but I don't think it is helping at all!!! His skin is flaking and I yelled at him to stop chewing this morning and immediatly felt bad:doh:...no more of that! It's bad enough that he runs from me like I am a leper when I try to remedy his hot spots:no: I am thinking of maybe taking him to another vet....

By the way....how do you post a quote when replying??? For the life of me I cannot figure it out


----------



## Morri082 (Jul 24, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> Here is an article that has helped us as well:
> 
> Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


Thanks so much for the article! I came across another thread that mentioned the same thing! I'm definitely going to pick up some ACV when I go to the store later on today!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

How old is she? Is she spayed? Have you had her thyroid levels checked?


----------



## Morri082 (Jul 24, 2012)

Makomom said:


> By the way....how do you post a quote when replying??? For the life of me I cannot figure it out


It's pretty easy actually. Just hit the







button at the bottom of the message you want to quote from, then when the message box pops up, you should see the words you want to quote show up between two blocks like this:



> blah blah blah........blah blah blah....
> [ / QUOTE]
> 
> If you don't want the whole quote, but only part of it, then just delete the parts between the two quote blocks that you don't want.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Morri082 said:


> Thanks so much for the article! I came across another thread that mentioned the same thing! I'm definitely going to pick up some ACV when I go to the store later on today!


Be sure you get ORGANIC with the MOTHER in it. It looks dirty, but that is the "good" stuff.  I think I paid $7 for a decent sized bottle, so it's an inexpensive means of helping/preventing, hopefully! That and gold bond are our friends! I hope it helps!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> How old is she? Is she spayed? Have you had her thyroid levels checked?


??? 

All the suggestions are great, but I asked my questions to see if there is an underlying cause for the problem to occur in the first place. Recurring hotspots are a classic symptom of low thyroid. Treating the symptom is fine, but it's better to fix the root of the problem.


----------



## Morri082 (Jul 24, 2012)

Pointgold said:


> ???
> 
> All the suggestions are great, but I asked my questions to see if there is an underlying cause for the problem to occur in the first place. Recurring hotspots are a classic symptom of low thyroid. Treating the symptom is fine, but it's better to fix the root of the problem.


Maggie will be 11 months old in about 2 weeks. She is not spayed. Just had her first cycle two months ago. So I should just call my vet and ask them for a thyroid panel test? Any idea how much the test costs? What you mentioned makes sense because I have noticed that as she started developing these spots, she became more and more lethargic, just kinda laying around the house all day. I assume they respond the same way humans do in terms of thyroid activity?!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Morri082 said:


> Maggie will be 11 months old in about 2 weeks. She is not spayed. Just had her first cycle two months ago. So I should just call my vet and ask them for a thyroid panel test? Any idea how much the test costs? What you mentioned makes sense because I have noticed that as she started developing these spots, she became more and more lethargic, just kinda laying around the house all day. I assume they respond the same way humans do in terms of thyroid activity?!


11 months would be young for low thyroid, but it is not unheard of. She is young to have recurring hot spots...Yes, lethargy, weight gain or loss, ear infections, poor coat (can be brittle, waxy, or "cotton") can also be symptoms. Even though she's so young, I would want to eliminate thyroid as a cause, so I'd call and request a full panel, including free T3 and Free T4. Cost varies dramatically... Also know that "low normal" as a canine parameter is definitely LOW for a Golden Retriever and should be supplemented. Often we have to be assertive with practitioners about this.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Morri082 said:


> It's pretty easy actually. Just hit the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My Cody was prone to hot spots. It was seasonal allergies. Benadryl helped alot. He started getting them _after_ he was diagnosed and _treated _for hypothyroidism. Hot spots are not a symptom of hypothyroism but I believe there is a connection with allergies that hasn't really been confirmed. I would treat his symptoms before spending money on a thyroid test. If you can catch them early they are easy to treat.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My KayCee was allergic to live oak and pine pollen, flea, bermuda grass and mold. She had nasty hot spots, but strange things, as she got older she had fewer and fewer. I don't know if her allergies lessened or what. Most of hers were on her rump or rear legs, but she did have them on her face, under her ears a few times.

I used peroxide for cleaning and when dry, applied Gold Bond powder, and gave her benadryl for itching.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> I'll be real interested to see if it helps. I took my golden off of chicken and potatoes (and put him on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin/Stomach) and knock on wood, he's doing much better. I know some say it's not food allergy related, but I can't help but to think my guys are.


My Collie had the same problem. It started when his usual food was pulled off the market and I had to switch him. After steroids, antibiotics, etc. the vet thought it was an environmental/inhalant type allergy. I respectfully disagreed. The timing with the change in food was too much to just be coincidence to my mind.

Basically, any time I fed him anything with a red meat product in it, he busted out in gigantic hot spots within a day or two. It was the worst after I gave him a couple bites of steak one night.

Once I got him back on his chicken-based food and stopped giving him bully sticks, beef bones, etc. we never had another hot spot!

To the OP - I hope you can figure out what is triggering it for your sweetie!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> My Cody was prone to hot spots. It was seasonal allergies. Benadryl helped alot. He started getting them _after_ he was diagnosed and _treated _for hypothyroidism. Hot spots are not a symptom of hypothyroism but I believe there is a connection with allergies that hasn't really been confirmed. I would treat his symptoms before spending money on a thyroid test. If you can catch them early they are easy to treat.


Respectfully, this is incorrect. Frequent hot spots, chronic skin problems, ear infections, and other problems absolutely are symptoms of thyroid disease. As are other allergic reactions (many "seasonal allergies" clear up when thyroid disease is diagnosed and treated...), behavioral changes, and even some seizure events. I should think that the late Dr. George Padgett, and Dr. Jean Dodds, highly respected authorites on veterinary thyroid disease, aren't wrong...

This could be very misleading and even dangerous advice.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> Respectfully, this is incorrect. Frequent hot spots, chronic skin problems, ear infections, and other problems absolutely are symptoms of thyroid disease. As are other allergic reactions, behavioral changes, and even some seizure events. I should think that the late Dr. George Padgett, and Dr. Jean Dodds, highly respected authorites on veterinary thyroid disease, aren't wrong...
> 
> This could be very misleading and even dangerous advice.


Yes skin _problems_ not particulary hot spots. Dull coat, hair loss without any type of infection also, and ear infections among other things. Hot spots are normally a sign of _allergies_ (which I mentioned they are starting to see a commom link with hypothyroidism and allergies) but has not been proven.

I don't believe that is misleading at all nor dangerous. Many dogs have simple allergies that are treatable and don't run to be tested for hypothyroidism.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

From the Merck Veterinary manual:


> Pyoderma literally means “pus in the skin” and can be caused by infectious, inflammatory, and/or neoplastic etiologies; any condition that results in the accumulation of neutrophilic exudate can be termed a pyoderma. Most commonly, however, pyoderma refers to bacterial infections of the skin. Pyodermas are common in dogs and less common in cats.
> 
> Bacterial pyodermas are classifed by depth of infection, etiology, and whether or not they are primary or secondary. Bacterial pyodermas limited to the epidermis and hair follicles are referred to as superficial, whereas those that involve the dermis, deep dermis, or cause furunculosis are referred to as deep. Etiologic classification refers to the pathogenic organism involved in the infection (eg, staphylococci, streptococci, etc). Most skin infections are superficial and secondary to a variety of other conditions, most notably allergies (flea allergy, atopy, food allergy), *internal diseases (particularly endocrinopathies such as hypothyroidism or hyperadrenocorticism),* seborrheic conditions (including follicular or sebaceous gland diseases), parasitic diseases (eg, Demodex canis ), or anatomic predispositions (eg, skin folds). Primary pyoderma occurs in otherwise healthy animals, without an identifiable predisposing cause, resolves completely with appropriate antibiotics, and is usually due to Staphylococcus intermedius or other staphylococci.


Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Yes skin _problems_ not particulary hot spots. Dull coat, hair loss without any type of infection also, and ear infections among other things. Hot spots are normally a sign of _allergies_ (which I mentioned they are starting to see a commom link with hypothyroidism and allergies) but has not been proven.
> 
> I don't believe that is misleading at all nor dangerous. Many dogs have simple allergies that are treatable and don't run to be tested for hypothyroidism.


Again, I disagree. Dr. Padgett himself told me that frequent hot spots, particularly in Goldens, are one of the FIRST symptoms he saw in hypothyroid Goldens. He also said that allergies were also generally thyroid related, as the immune system is compromised and things that would not normally cause any problems become "allergens". A malfunctioning thyroid - which produces hormones that dictate the body's basic metabolism and help to keep the immune system operating properly, can cause problems that can in fact be dangerous, and dismissing checking it as being unnecessary is misleading.
We may agree to disagree, but on this one, I'll stand with what the true experts say.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> Again, I disagree. Dr. Padgett himself told me that frequent hot spots, particularly in Goldens, are one of the FIRST symptoms he saw in hypothyroid Goldens. He also said that allergies were also generally thyroid related, as the immune system is compromised and things that would not normally cause any problems become "allergens". A malfunctioning thyroid - which produces hormones that dictate the body's basic metabolism and help to keep the immune system operating properly, can cause problems that can in fact be dangerous, and dismissing checking it as being unnecessary is misleading.
> We may agree to disagree, but on this one, I'll stand with what the true experts say.


Would you really take a young dog who is only showing signs of hot spots to get a thyroid test?

I guess I will go on my experience with a hypothyroid dog.


----------



## Morri082 (Jul 24, 2012)

Pointgold said:


> Again, I disagree. Dr. Padgett himself told me that frequent hot spots, particularly in Goldens, are one of the FIRST symptoms he saw in hypothyroid Goldens. He also said that allergies were also generally thyroid related, as the immune system is compromised and things that would not normally cause any problems become "allergens". A malfunctioning thyroid - which produces hormones that dictate the body's basic metabolism and help to keep the immune system operating properly, can cause problems that can in fact be dangerous, and dismissing checking it as being unnecessary is misleading.
> We may agree to disagree, but on this one, I'll stand with what the true experts say.


I don't feel the need to argue either side here, as I feel that you both are correct. I called a second, very respected animal clinic a little while ago to inquire if they did thyroid testing. They do, but the doc won't be back till next Thursday. So, in the meantime I will be trying all of the respective solutions to see if Maggie responds to any of them. The way I see it, there is no harm in getting the test done. It's not a "last hope" kind of situation regardless of how the test turns out. The only problem with this forum is that if you read to much, you can nearly prove that everybody is right!

With that said, I'll leave you with the only piece of information that I can without a doubt confirm as a fact, and that is that my Maggie is the best Golden to have ever been born! FACT!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Would you really take a young dog who is only showing signs of hot spots to get a thyroid test?
> 
> I guess I will go on my experience with a hypothyroid dog.


If you'd read my post, you'd see that I acknowledged that the dog is young, but thyroid disease in young dogs is not unheard of. And, since these hot spots are recurring and the op mentioned lethargy, yes, I would. I prefer to be safe rather than sorry, and I would much rather treat a cause than repeatedly treat a symptom. Would I rather find out that it is NOT thyroid related than not diagnosing and treating properly if it IS? You bet. 
You go on your experience with one dog, I'll go on mine with _many_ (having worked in a veterinary practice for many years...) as well as having had the honor of being Dr. Padgett's dinner companion (at a Borzoi National where he was the keynote speaker at the Breeders Health Seminar - the topic was Hashimotos Disease ) and discussing thyroid disease with him for well over two hours - he was VERY familiar with the issue in Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Morri082 said:


> I don't feel the need to argue either side here, as I feel that you both are correct. I called a second, very respected animal clinic a little while ago to inquire if they did thyroid testing. They do, but the doc won't be back till next Thursday. So, in the meantime I will be trying all of the respective solutions to see if Maggie responds to any of them. The way I see it, there is no harm in getting the test done. It's not a "last hope" kind of situation regardless of how the test turns out. The only problem with this forum is that if you read to much, you can nearly prove that everybody is right!
> 
> With that said, I'll leave you with the only piece of information that I can without a doubt confirm as a fact, and that is that my *Maggie is the best Golden to have ever been born! FACT! *


No Wyatt is the best LOL! Just joking!

I am sorry for the back and forth going on here but I have seen so many people over recommend testing for every little symptom. If it makes you feel any better then spend the money. But I just also want you to be aware that even diagnosed and treated hypothyroid dogs can and will still get hot spots unrelated to hypothyroidism.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> If you'd read my post, you'd see that I acknowledged that the dog is young, but thyroid disease in young dogs is not unheard of. And, since these hot spots are recurring and the op mentioned lethargy, yes, I would. I prefer to be safe rather than sorry, and I would much rather treat a cause than repeatedly treat a symptom. Would I rather find out that it is NOT thyroid related than not diagnosing and treating properly if it IS? You bet.
> You go on your experience with one dog, I'll go on mine with _many_ (having worked in a veterinary practice for many years...) as well as having had the honor of being Dr. Padgett's dinner companion (at a Borzoi National where he was the keynote speaker at the Breeders Health Seminar - the topic was Hashimotos Disease ) and discussing thyroid disease with him for well over two hours - he was VERY familiar with the issue in Golden Retrievers.


I read your post. Thanks for your answer. I on the other hand wouldn't test for that symptom. And not because of my dog but I am full aware that many dogs have simple allergies.


----------



## Morri082 (Jul 24, 2012)

Pointgold said:


> You go on your experience with one dog, I'll go on mine with _many_ (having worked in a veterinary practice for many years...) as well as having had the honor of being Dr. Padgett's dinner companion (at a Borzoi National where he was the keynote speaker at the Breeders Health Seminar - the topic was Hashimotos Disease ) and discussing thyroid disease with him for well over two hours - he was VERY familiar with the issue in Golden Retrievers.


I once at dinner with Warren Buffett. He didn't have anything to say about Golden Retrievers, but he sure knew some dirty jokes! 

Sorry guys, I like to keep a sense of humor about everything and thought this post had veered a little far from its original intentions. Like PointGold said, I'd rather test Maggie and the results come back negative, then not test her and not know for sure.


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

No advice here! Just thoughts for Maggie. Whatever it is, I hope it gets under control soon! Poor baby!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> No Wyatt is the best LOL! Just joking!
> 
> I am sorry for the back and forth going on here but I have seen so many people over recommend testing for every little symptom. If it makes you feel any better then spend the money. But I just also want you to be aware that even diagnosed and treated hypothyroid dogs can and will still get hot spots unrelated to hypothyroidism.


You don't know me. I am the last person to run to the vet for. Every little thing, but when it comes to Golden's I have a little bit of experience, and I do know the prevelence of thyroid disease in the breed...it is easily dx'd and
Relatively easy and inexpensive to treat. The likelihood of progression into more serious secondary problems that are potentially dangerous and certainly expensive makes testing a no-brainer for me.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> You don't know me. I am the last person to run to the vet for. Every little thing, but when it comes to Golden's* I have a little bit of experience, and I do know the prevelence of thyroid disease in the breed...it is easily dx'd and*
> *Relatively easy and inexpensive to treat.* The likelihood of progression into more serious secondary problems that are potentially dangerous and certainly expensive makes testing a no-brainer for me.


I agree as I also have experience with the desease. I am just not one to overeact concerning hot spots as I am experienced with them also Nor would I overeact and change the dogs food as some might. Which could also cause a multitude of problems.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

When my poor Daisy got one it just came up so quick i could not believe how quick it came up it started as a scratch from barbed wire.
I took her to the vet he gave her an antibiotic injection and cut the hair away and told me to bath it in hibiscrub and 5 days of antibiotic tablets and just keep in clean and dry.
As you can see by the photo there was 2 on her head 

i also asked for advice on here and goldbond was recomended i got some and it really helped dry it up .
Then all of a sudden another one came up so this time i cut the hair away used hibiscrub and goldbond and it looked a lot better more or less straightaway.
But as we were about to go on holiday i asked for some more tablets for her as i did not want to have any problems on holiday.
And i am pleased to say she has not had anymore they are horrible things


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hot spots are scary and annoying, Dex has gotten a fair share of them in his nine and a half months. Dex have gotten ones that covered most of his front half on his stomach, and up his neck. There was a period where I found one after another and I was constantly worried about another spot appearing.

You do not need to go to the vet every time it happens because it can be quite costly. Buy yourself some Gold Bond Medicated powder and treat the spots a couple times a day until they dry out. If your dog starts itching, then benadryl and the cone of shame (if needed) are your best defence.

I've recently switched Dex from Purina Pro Plan, to Purina Sensitive Skin to hopefully stop the rampant hotspots but so far it doesn't seem to be doing much for him. I really do try to dry him off as much as possible it really doesn't seem to take much.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I agree as I also have experience with the desease. I am just not one to overeact concerning hot spots as I am experienced with them also Nor would I overeact and change the dogs food as some might. Which could also cause a multitude of problems.


I do not overreact concerning hotspots. I am a Listerine and Gold Bond advocate from way back. No, I do not overeact to the occasional hot spot but frequently recurring hotspots are not something that I feel should be ignored, knowing that they are, or _can _be, symptomatic of thyroid malfunction. And knowing that diagnosing thyroid disease in its earliest stages can make a world of difference in the dog's quality of life, why wouldn't one test - even to eliminate it as a root cause? Hot spots can make the whole dog miserable and ill. I'd prefer they don't have to suffer with them at all, let alone frequently, and it has been my experience that when thyroid disease is dx'd and controlled, they rarely if ever occur. Again, based on treating large numbers of Goldens. And also acknowledging that this was not the case with _your _dog, but rather with the majority, as Dr. Padgett and other endocrinologists find as well. 

As for food, I don't switch foods, and agree that doing so can create other problems.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I noticed drastic improvement with my dog once he was put on Soloxine for his low thyroid....he hasnt had a serious staph infection in almost 3 weeks. Just a lump here and there normally it would be all over his body by now. He has had "allergies" for the last 3 years. CONSTANT staph infections which are basically a hot spot. He had a dull coat, constant shedding, greasy coat...he was never fat or lethargic and because of that the vets chucked it off to allergies. Low and behold his T4 was low and the rest of the panel was low-normal but low to Dr Dodds calculations on the chart I saw. So I started him on the meds. Hes no longer shedding mass amounts of fur, his coat looks a bit better and...his skin infections are not full blown anymore and his itching is minimal. Ive tried steroids, antihistamines, food changes, LID diets etc. Only when he was put oh Soloxine I noticed an improvement. 

They dont start becoming fat and lazy until the gland is 70% non functioning. So my guys gland could be 40% non functioning but its enough to show these symptoms but not enough to show the weight gain.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> I do not overreact concerning hotspots. I am a Listerine and Gold Bond advocate from way back. No, I do not overeact to the occasional hot spot but frequently recurring hotspots are not something that I feel should be ignored, knowing that they are, or _can _be, symptomatic of thyroid malfunction. And knowing that diagnosing thyroid disease in its earliest stages can make a world of difference in the dog's quality of life, why wouldn't one test - even to eliminate it as a root cause? Hot spots can make the whole dog miserable and ill. I'd prefer they don't have to suffer with them at all, let alone frequently, and it has been my experience that when thyroid disease is dx'd and controlled, they rarely if ever occur. Again, based on treating large numbers of Goldens. And also acknowledging that this was not the case with _your _dog, but rather with the majority, as Dr. Padgett and other endocrinologists find as well.
> 
> As for food, I don't switch foods, and agree that doing so can create other problems.


I am not sure why you are taking this personally. When I sad "I" it meant I as in "me" "Wyatt's mom. And I am happy you never had experiences nor your beloved doctor with allergies that cause hot spots in controlled hypothyroidism, but it does happen and saying that it barely if ever happens is untrue. And since you are on the subject of having to treat large number of dogs with this disease, I have to ask, are these dogs that you breed? Also not all hot spots are health related.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I am not sure why you are taking this personally. When I sad "I" it meant I as in "me" "Wyatt's mom. And I am happy you never had experiences nor your beloved doctor with allergies that cause hot spots in controlled hypothyroidism, but it does happen and saying that it barely if ever happens is untrue. And since you are on the subject of having to treat large number of dogs with this disease, I have to ask, are these dogs that you breed? Also not all hot spots are health related.


 
I am not taking this personally, it is about the dogs. Maybe you are not aware of who my "beloved doctor" is. This might help:
Tribute to Prof George Padgett DVM - DogForum.net | Dog Forums and Community

You are pretty good at twisting my words. I acknowledged that hot spots do occur in dogs with controlled thyroid disease, but it is NOT common at all. My experience comes from working for many years in a companion animal practice, in an area where the Golden Retriever is (only somewhat) jokingly called the State Dog. We treated several hundred Goldens with frequent hot spots. We are also a lake region, so I am aware of the environmental aspects of dogs with hot spots, but when tested, most also proved to be low thyroid and even swimming the hot spots diminished or stopped altogether once thyroid supplementation was administered. I also have seen dozens of Goldens coming through my classes over 25+ years that have had frequent hot spots, as well as other classic symptoms, and when I have recommended testing, have been low. Once treated, again, the results were no (or very rarely) hot spots.
I'm not sure how to respond to your statement that "not all hot spots are health related." While an injury that is constantly licked, thereby keeping it moist, may trigger a hot spot, or even a spot where soap or shampoo was not thoroughly rinsed may be licked or chewed because it is itchy and trigger one, we are talking about frequent, recurring hot spots, and a dog with a healthy immune system should not, and will not, suffer from this.

And no, these were not dogs that I breed. I will not breed a dog that has been diagnosed as hypothyroid.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> I am not taking this personally, it is about the dogs. Maybe you are not aware of who my "beloved doctor" is. This might help:
> Tribute to Prof George Padgett DVM - DogForum.net | Dog Forums and Community
> 
> You are pretty good at twisting my words. I acknowledged that hot spots do occur in dogs with controlled thyroid disease, but it is NOT common at all. My experience comes from working for many years in a companion animal practice, in an area where the Golden Retriever is (only somewhat) jokingly called the State Dog. We treated several hundred Goldens with frequent hot spots. We are also a lake region, so I am aware of the environmental aspects of dogs with hot spots, but when tested, most also proved to be low thyroid and even swimming the hot spots diminished or stopped altogether once thyroid supplementation was administered. I also have seen dozens of Goldens coming through my classes over 25+ years that have had frequent hot spots, as well as other classic symptoms, and when I have recommended testing, have been low. Once treated, again, the results were no (or very rarely) hot spots.
> ...



Ok I am sure the OP didn't want his thread to turn into anything more than his concern in regards to his 11 month old experiencing " 3" hot spots. So I will not continue this conversation with you. It IS not as uncommon as some might think. So I would just like others to know that . I do know that a certain testing company is getting great business from this forum for testing for symptoms as little as a common hot spot to a simple behavior problem. Not that it matters but neither of my dogs parents had this disease.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

For whatever it's worth.... when my Danny had his hot spot issues, thyroid was the very first thing that our vet looked into. They DO look at a combination of things though before jumping to that test - coat quality and weight being top of the list. 

His thyroid was fine each time it was checked, the last time being when 9 or 10. That same vet tried convincing us that Jacks' thyroid was normal though, so who knows.

Danny's hotspots were definitely related to his coat. Which may have changed because of age or thyroid. Who knows.

After his coat changed, it wouldn't dry fast enough, even with us using a blow dryer. You have to make sure the coat is dry all the way to the skin. If there's moisture or damp fur for hours right there next to the skin, it gets irritated and grows bacteria. With him we pretty much resolved the whole problem by limiting how often he went swimming and got baths, because he always would have a hot spot flaring up afterwards. 

With Danny - we also had him frequently (yearly) tested (blood, urine, etc) for any kidney or liver issues, as those will affect coat and skin quality as well. 

He had a lick type hot spot on his leg, likely a referred pain habit. He also had a hot spot on his one hip where he couldn't lick. 

Blood tests aren't really too crazy, and at least you have a clearer idea of what you are dealing with? Had I known about Dr. Dodds back then or the whole concept about low normals re/goldens, maybe it would have saved Danny's coat and got him more playtime in lakes? Who knows.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Megora said:


> For whatever it's worth.... when my Danny had his hot spot issues, thyroid was the very first thing that our vet looked into. They DO look at a combination of things though before jumping to that test - coat quality and weight being top of the list.
> 
> His thyroid was fine each time it was checked, the last time being when 9 or 10. That same vet tried convincing us that Jacks' thyroid was normal though, so who knows.
> 
> ...


I do know that the type of coat makes a big difference as well. My Cody had that same type that had to be totally dry also . Wyatt's coat is completely different and drys in no time. So yes you bring up a great point.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I do know that the type of coat makes a big difference as well. My Cody had that same type that had to be totally dry also . Wyatt's coat is completely different and drys in no time. So yes you bring up a great point.


As I said though... I think a wonky thyroid messes up with the oils and whatnot and changes the coat. 

Danny always had a lot of coat and needed dedicated grooming (ugh), but it wasn't until he was 5 or 6 that his coat really started to change quite a bit. The texture changed.

@OP - is your dog covered for fleas? Or is there a chance she has a flea allergy? I think that area is both where excess oils would collect and clog and it's also a spot where fleas wind up?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Megora said:


> As I said though... I think a wonky thyroid messes up with the oils and whatnot and changes the coat.
> 
> Danny always had a lot of coat and needed dedicated grooming (ugh), but it wasn't until he was 5 or 6 that his coat really started to change quite a bit. The texture changed.



Sure. Coat problems was one symptom my Cody did not have when he was diagnosed. No loss of hair, no dullness, no infections, no hot spots. 2 years after he was being treated ( yes controlled) he developed seasonal allergies . And with his type of coat, his skin would stay moist after swimming which would not help with the hot spots.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Ok I am sure the OP didn't want his thread to turn into anything more than his concern in regards to his 11 month old experiencing " 3" hot spots. So I will not continue this conversation with you. It IS not as uncommon as some might think. So I would just like others to know that . I do know that a certain testing company is getting great business from this forum for testing for symptoms as little as a common hot spot to a simple behavior problem. Not that it matters but neither of my
> dogs parents had this disease.


Whether you choose to respond or not, it is fair to ask how many dogs you have experienced hot spots and thyroid malfunction with? Maybe you have information - studies or documents that disprove Dr. Padgett's work? What "testing company" is getting great business from this forum for "little symptoms"? Were both of your dog's parents tested for thyroid function? If so, why? Were they both experiencing issues that would be perhaps considered to be symptoms of thyroid disease? Were the results normal? Low normal? I really would like to know,as this is a topic that I have always been interested in. Thank you.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> Whether you choose to respond or not, it is fair to ask how many dogs you have experienced hot spots and thyroid malfunction with? Maybe you have information - studies or documents that disprove Dr. Padgett's work? What "testing company" is getting great business from this forum for "little symptoms"? Were both of your dog's parents tested for thyroid function? If so, why? Were they both experiencing issues that would be perhaps considered to be symptoms of thyroid disease? Were the results normal? Low normal? I really would like to know,as this is a topic that I have always been interested in. Thank you.


Like I said before, neither one of Cody's parents had the disease. I know it won't matter though because you only believe cold hard evidence which I can't show you. I'm ok with that because I know that by telling my story others will learn from it also. I don't need to try to prove someone else wrong. That's not my agenda. Most members here are sound enough to make the right decision for their dog . And if That decision was part of my experience or knowledge that is wonderful , if not, that's ok too . Cody's doctor treated many dogs with allergies, yes even with controlled hypothyroidism. But that doesn't matter either. No cold hard evidence to show you . I'm ok with that also because I know it to be true.
The same reason I told my story about how purchasing a golden from a reputable breeder will not guarantee a life free of health problems . Remember I just had bad luck. Or was not believed. I'm good with that also because I know the truth. I don't need to prove a thing. However someone will hear my story and possibly learn from it without attacking me.


----------



## Morri082 (Jul 24, 2012)

I hate to bump a now out of context post, but I'd like to post the email that I received from Maggie's breeder regarding hot spots and how she treats them. DISCLAIMER: She is not a doctor. Just an incredible breeder! She can be found on facebook...look up Loveline Golden Retrievers

"To address the hot spot issue. Goldens are notorious for hotspots because of their double coat. It is especially bad during the hot humid time of the year…..like right now. Their undercoat holds the moisture close to their skin and if it doesn’t completely dry, bacteria will accumulate causing the raw skin that you see. It can happen overnight….one minute there is a slight red spot and the next thing you know there is a raw area the size of a baseball. And it smells really bad. But I can make them disappear just as quickly! I use Sea Breeze Astringent! I trim off the hair (I don’t usually shave the spot, just cut the hair close to the skin so that you can see the extent of the raw skin). Then squirt the Sea Breeze directly on the area. Then I give the dog 500 MG of Keflex or Cephalexin. You can order that online from a Canandian pharmacy or Mexican pharmacy. OR ask your vet to prescribe some for you for this use. If he is a reasonable vet he should do it. The hot spot will disappear in just a couple of days. But keep the dog on the antibiotic to keep from having another one flare up. 

Hot spots can be caused by flea allergies as well. I have one dog who is allergic to fleas….in fact it is Hess, Maggie’s mom. She gets hot spots on her rump when her Frontline has worn off. So I reapply Frontline every 3 weeks to prevent this. My vet has also suggested changing to a different flea control, like Comfortis. But I also give the Keflex even if it is caused by the flea allergy. 

My vets blame everything on allergies. I don’t know if this is always the case, but I do know that I use a lot of antibiotics and that seems to work for me. I haven’t heard any favorable reports on the Atopica. I have never used it. I have always used the Sea Breeze and it has always worked for me. It is a home remedy that the vet will never tell you about."

I think ill give this a try first. The Atopica just keeps Maggie so tired, so I'm going to stop its use. Maybe some of you all might find this useful! Again, sorry to bump a somewhat out of control post.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Seabreeze would work very much like the GoldBond powder so many here use.... drying it up. Antibiotics are commonly used too and prescribed by many vets. However, for many the underlying cause can be thyroid disease as it relates to the immune system. For our Maggie, it was the only symptom. Her reg T4 was low normal, but a full panel showed her low across the board. I feel very fortunate that we found it due to something so minor, as thyroid disease can present thru very serious issues. I would highly recommend Dr. Jean Dodds book, "The Canine Thyroid Epidemic" for every dog owner.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We did the full thyroid panel after our dog without any allergies at all developed a hot spot in the exact same spot 3 times. Once we got him on thyroid meds he never had an issue with hot spots again. I think the full panel is a good diagnostic tool to try, especially if you don't see evidence of flea or environmental allergies. Granted, 11 months is young for a hypothyroidism diagnosis; however, there are some forum members here with dogs diagnosed around that age, perhaps a few months older. Dr. Dodds talks about it in her book that Betty mentioned in the previous post. That book is educational and I also recommend it.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Morri082 said:


> I hate to bump a now out of context post, but I'd like to post the email that I received from Maggie's breeder regarding hot spots and how she treats them. DISCLAIMER: She is not a doctor. Just an incredible breeder! She can be found on facebook...look up Loveline Golden Retrievers
> 
> "To address the hot spot issue. Goldens are notorious for hotspots because of their double coat. It is especially bad during the hot humid time of the year…..like right now. Their undercoat holds the moisture close to their skin and if it doesn’t completely dry, bacteria will accumulate causing the raw skin that you see. It can happen overnight….one minute there is a slight red spot and the next thing you know there is a raw area the size of a baseball. And it smells really bad. But I can make them disappear just as quickly! I use Sea Breeze Astringent! I trim off the hair (I don’t usually shave the spot, just cut the hair close to the skin so that you can see the extent of the raw skin). Then squirt the Sea Breeze directly on the area. Then I give the dog 500 MG of Keflex or Cephalexin. You can order that online from a Canandian pharmacy or Mexican pharmacy. OR ask your vet to prescribe some for you for this use. If he is a reasonable vet he should do it. The hot spot will disappear in just a couple of days. But keep the dog on the antibiotic to keep from having another one flare up.
> 
> ...


Great info! Notorious is putting it mildly LOL! We all love their beautiful coats however sometimes we pay for it. Good luck! This is very useful!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Like I said before, neither one of Cody's parents had the disease. I know it won't matter though because you only believe cold hard evidence which I can't show you. I'm ok with that because I know that by telling my story others will learn from it also. I don't need to try to prove someone else wrong. That's not my agenda. Most members here are sound enough to make the right decision for their dog . And if That decision was part of my experience or knowledge that is wonderful , if not, that's ok too . Cody's doctor treated many dogs with allergies, yes even with controlled hypothyroidism. But that doesn't matter either. No cold hard evidence to show you . I'm ok with that also because I know it to be true.
> The same reason I told my story about how purchasing a golden from a reputable breeder will not guarantee a life free of health problems . Remember I just had bad luck. Or was not believed. I'm good with that also because I know the truth. I don't need to prove a thing. However someone will hear my story and possibly learn from it without attacking me.


I have not "attacked" you. My posts have not been about proving you wrong.I can't really say but it would seem you have been trying to do so with me but I'm not accusing you of attacking me. My posts have been about disseminating sound safe and accurate information in order to potentially help dogs. My questions of you were reasonabl. I feel that you've kind of danced around answering some but oh well. I've responded fully and 
Honestly. All I can do.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> I have not "attacked" you. My posts have not been about proving you wrong.I can't really say but it would seem you have been trying to do so with me but I'm not accusing you of attacking me. My posts have been about disseminating sound safe and accurate information in order to potentially help dogs. My questions of you were reasonabl. I feel that you've kind of danced around answering some but oh well. I've responded fully and
> Honestly. All I can do.


Well we will just have to agree to disagree. I apparently took offense to your _"barely if ever_" statement. Which to _me _means the odds are _highly_ _unlikely_ which _I know_ is untrue. And I will stand by my account that having "3" hot spots and advising someone to use benadryl, goldbond, or what the op's breeder recommended "seabreeze" is safe and accurate information in order to help dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Well we will just have to agree to disagree. I apparently took offense to your _"barely if ever_" statement. Which to _me _means the odds are _highly_ _unlikely_ which _I know_ is untrue. And I will stand by my account that having "3" hot spots and advising someone to use benadryl, goldbond, or what the op's breeder recommended "seabreeze" is safe and accurate information in order to help dogs.


Oh, you mean where I wrote (Italicized words here for emphasis on the statement IN CONTEXT) "I'd prefer they don't have to suffer with them at all, let alone frequently, _and it has been my experience_ that when thyroid disease is dx'd and controlled, they rarely if ever occur. Again, based on treating _large numbers_ of Goldens. _And also acknowledging that this was not the case with your dog, but rather with the majority, as Dr. Padgett and other endocrinologists find as well."_

How that can be viewed as an "attack" is beyond me, truly. 

Again, I have been recommending treating the hot spot itself with Listerine and Gold Bond _for years. _
And I will continue to advocate testing thyroid function when dogs have recurring hot spots, ear infections, and other classic symptoms of thyroid disease.


----------

